# Looking For A Particular Aureole Watch



## xexpat (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello - I am on this site to try to locate an old watch, essentially one just like the one that my father had given me and fell off my wrist. I would appreciate any and all input on how I might find it. I do not know the model number nor year it was produced, but I do have a fairly good description, and the watch was made by Aureole.

It is a rather thin watch for the period, with a gold face (not real gold), that has a flortentine, "crosshatch" type-design - almost scratched in, you might say. Instead of numbers, it has X's on outer ring of watch (which is made of the same "gold" material), outside the crystal itself. It has a separate second hand at the bottom of the watch.

I will soon attach a picture of a watch that meets all of the above descriptions, but is made by Zurex. If you have seen this watch - by any maker - I am interested in talking to you about it.

If anyone on this forum could in any way help me locate this watch, or lead me to someone who might be able to, I would be very very grateful. I know that I can't get the original watch back, but a facsimile of it would equally have great sentimental value.

Many thanks to the members of this forum.


----------



## xexpat (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is a picture of the watch, but by the company Zurex. If you have seen any watches that look like this - by any company, but even better if by Aureole, please PM me.

Thanks so much


----------

